# Do you have Nordstrom Friends & Family Cookbook?



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm desperate to get the recipe for the White Chocolate Bread Pudding from the Nordstrom Friends & Family Cookbook.

If you have the book, can you please either post the recipe here or pm me with it??

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!

(ps. I can't afford to buy the book)


----------



## Sunflowermommie (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes, I have it and will be happy to send you the recipe.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you like the cookbook? Have you made this dessert? That sure does take an awful lot of eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunflowermommie (Jul 22, 2003)

I have not made anything out of this cookbook yet! I have made a few things out the other Nordstrom cookbook.

There is waaay too many eggs in there for me.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah, I'm thinking that it would just be better to buy one service of the pudding at the store. LOL


----------

